# At last - how to make my hatch seals close smoothly!



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

mingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> After being to smart for my own good & cleaning the silicone-rubber seals on my Hobie deck-hatches with nice soapy water, they refused to seal properly and were very hard to get to close snugly. I had obviously washed the lubricant off them...
> 
> ...


Ahh.....I have the same problem with my centre hatch. Thanks for the tip 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

> The magic lubricant is... Armor All!


Correct 
Actually, Hobie's new UV protectant is even better I reckon. Better for cleaning the yak all over, including the hatches. It does the same thing, but doesn't leave as much of a waxy residue. I use to use AA, now I use Hobie's stuff. Its dearer though, and well, Armour All is handy for a bunch of other things in your car to.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for that info - I've got that problem too. Hopefully this will fix it.

Cheers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems like I, along with every other Hobie owner has this problem. What on earth possessed them to used tapered rubber rings rather than plain old "O"-rings I'll never know. Every other lubicant seems to either swell up the rubbber and make it worse or attract sand and grit.

Thanks for the tip, I'll be giving it a go tomorrow. Ahh the beauty of a forum.


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

You know if you bought a OK prowler you would not have this problem.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In a related hatch thing,,in the center hatch i have trouble sometimes with closing it with Hobies little round tackle storage thingy,,i can't get the lid on properly sometimes,,yesterday the hatch closed with real ease,,,,,,,,,i found out i did not have the lid on,,,,,,,,i am thinking of not putting the lid on at all as the hatch acts as a lid,,,

Its just a thought but i could get to lures and knicknacks quicker and close the hatch quicker as the swell seems to rise every time i open the hatch.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Shorty said:


> In a related hatch thing,,in the center hatch i have trouble sometimes with closing it with Hobies little round tackle storage thingy,,i can't get the lid on properly sometimes,,yesterday the hatch closed with real ease,,,,,,,,,i found out i did not have the lid on,,,,,,,,i am thinking of not putting the lid on at all as the hatch acts as a lid,,,
> 
> Its just a thought but i could get to lures and knicknacks quicker and close the hatch quicker as the swell seems to rise every time i open the hatch.


Only trouble with leaving the lid off Shorty, is when you open he hatch water for the hatch goes all over your lures. Fresh not such a issue but salt = rusty hooks.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this thread - simply because I too had sticking hatches and this was such a useful tip. Thanks Mike !
Armor All works really well and the hatches now close so smoothly. There may be some other members with similar hatch problems may not have seen this thread before.


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for bumping that solatree, as I hadn't seen this thread. And thanks mingle for posting it. The hatches on the espri are right swines to open but a touch of AA works a treat. Many thanks.

susieq


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Don't forget to take your "O" rings out regurly and clean them in soapy water and the hatch area,,i suspect a few problems people are having is the build up of grit and stuff behind the "O" rings.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the AA tip my hatches were becomeing real hard to close.  

Now Ive got to find a use for the jar of vasaline i bought to try and solve the problem :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dunno about Hobies but Vaseline works great on OK hatches (twist ones that is).
My centre hatch got to the point where i was ready to take it out and use the bucket as a bait bucket for stuffed plastics and stuff like that, dads mate said hed been useing Vaseline on twist hatches on his boat for years just re-apply every 6 months or soo and there no dramas.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you hear about the newly-wed couple that didn't know the difference between Vaseline and putty....
All the windows in their house fell out! :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I once heard that since Armor all is silicon based it can make plastic swell under heat(direct sun) and expand. The same guy said you shouldn't put it on the dash of your car as it makes it crack. If this is true it may effect your seals? It could have also been crap...


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip mingle ive tried various means on my hatch and nothing seems to last and it can be a real pain this time of the year when theres not much feeling in the hands

cheers cruiser


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Rhino said:


> Ahh.....I have the same problem with my centre hatch. Thanks for the tip 8)


Daz, with the amount of use your centre hatch gets and the stuff that goes in it, it's probably best to keep it open anyway! :lol: :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I've just re- Armor all-ed my hatches again - and thought there are probably a few people that may not be aware of this most very useful tip - so here is a bump ! ;-)


----------



## dunamis (Sep 27, 2009)

I was only just bashing on mine today and thinking "this is a pain in the A.." I'll b squirting AA on it first thing in the morning!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Dear Poster

Thanks for a very helpful tip!

Signed
Hardened Hobie Hatchowner


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

AA just fine, but i would steer clear of vaseline (being petroleum based) If the seals are real rubber, they will be damaged by it. I suspect they are made of something more robust than rubber (probably somethingoprene) but vaseline will really hang onto sand etc.

Cheers all andybear


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

I had sand jammed in mine.
WD40 and soapy water was no good - even my stocks of water-based lubricants didn't help.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this thread once again - a recent post indicates there are other members with similar hatch problems that may not have seen this thread before.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Likewise, I have had ongoing trouble closing the hatches but this is such a good tip. Thanks Mingle.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been using dishwashing liquid, run it around the edges with my finger works a treat, might try Armour All out see if its better.


----------



## stan (Dec 16, 2011)

i have been using natural bees wax it works great stan


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

When I bought my first Hobie I was advised by the dealer to use AA on everything including the Mirage Drive and it has worked a treat.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Im not sure if AA has been modified in recent years, but I was warned against it as apparently it contains alcohol and can actually dry seals and rubbers out, hence stuffing them up?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

MrFaulty said:


> Im not sure if AA has been modified in recent years, but I was warned against it as apparently it contains alcohol and can actually dry seals and rubbers out, hence stuffing them up?


I have never used Armour all ever after I did the dash on a car I owned years ago, and it split all over. I used up the bottle on cleaning my tyre walls, which works a treat, but I have never purchased Armour All ever again.


----------

